# Clothes line pulleys ..



## Jack Straw (Aug 2, 2013)

We need some heavy duty clothes line pulleys. Any suggestions?


----------



## gmule (Aug 2, 2013)

These look good 
http://www.amazon.com/Household-Essentials-Aluminum-Heavy-Duty-Clothesline/dp/B0036BS9A8


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 2, 2013)

Might also try Lehman's.


----------



## fossil (Aug 2, 2013)

I suggest you get off of Hearth.com for a little while and try Google, Amazon, Grainger, Northern Tool, etc., etc., etc. Or maybe even leave the house and go to a hardware store.

ETA: Or hire a personal shopper.


----------



## semipro (Aug 2, 2013)

Actually, we found it hard to find some that last well without squeaking.  We've tried metal and plastic ones.  I've yet to find a set that really holds up well.  Our current all metal ones squeak like crazy.  Lubrication helps but not for long. 
If you find some good ones I'd appreciate seeing them.
I've actually thought of building or modifying some to accept sealed bearings.


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 2, 2013)

I am sorry if I asked an inappropriate question. We have a hard time finding really good pulleys and I thought maybe someone here could help.


----------



## fossil (Aug 2, 2013)

I didn't say anything about anything being inappropriate.  You asked for suggestions, I offered the first one that popped into my mind, nothing more than that.


----------



## begreen (Aug 3, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> I am sorry if I asked an inappropriate question. We have a hard time finding really good pulleys and I thought maybe someone here could help.


I got mine from the local True Value. The first set were like gmule posted. They are ok, but after a few years they start oxidizing and rusting up and get stiffer. Now I have a set with plastic pulleys (metal frame) and they are much easier rolling and standing up well so far.

http://www.amazon.com/Household-Essentials-Plastic-Clothesline-Pulley/dp/B004VEOXFY/ref=sr_1_14?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1375511989&sr=1-14&keywords=clothesline pulley


----------



## ScotO (Aug 4, 2013)

Jack, some people can't help but be a smartass on almost every post........
I think I am going to get a set of the ones like Gmule suggested.....I also like semipro's idea of somehow boring out the center for a sealed bearing to reduce the 'squeakage'......I also see antique ones on ebay from time to time.  I have yet to buy a set.


----------



## begreen (Aug 5, 2013)

We had a set of old squeakers when I was growing up. The crows would imitate the squeak. Another nice thing with the plastic (nylon?) pulleys, no squeak.


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 5, 2013)

I think these might be good.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Ashful (Aug 5, 2013)

I like the squeak.  It provides the ambience of living on the farm in a simpler time.

Here comes Bart with his, "the good old days weren't."  ;-)


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 6, 2013)

For you guys that want to hot rod the clothes line with sealed ball bearing pulleys.....

You should check out idler pulleys that you would find in a riding mower.  Many have a 6 inch pulley that would last indefinitely as a clothesline setup.  Can be had cheap too.


----------



## semipro (Aug 7, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> For you guys that want to hot rod the clothes line with sealed ball bearing pulleys.....
> 
> You should check out idler pulleys that you would find in a riding mower. Many have a 6 inch pulley that would last indefinitely as a clothesline setup. Can be had cheap too.


 
I'm real glad you posted this.  I kept seeing the mower pulleys in my mind but could not identify their application.  It was eating at me.  
I'll almost certainly try some on our clothes line.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2013)

To back up MM...Many pulley applications for V belts in the farm sections of stores.  If you really want to get fancy, find a bronze bushing that will fit into the pulley hole.  A drop of oil once a year will provide smooth operation and last till your great grand kids get tired of using them.


----------



## granpajohn (Aug 7, 2013)

Whenever I've done a timing belt job, the tensioner pulley gets replaced too. Only once was it bad; (and I mean bad).
Must be auto shops with plenty of perfectly good, automotive quality, non-squeaking pulleys in their junk bin....free for the asking maybe?

Just an idea. (Scotty, don't let the smartasses get me.)


----------



## ScotO (Aug 7, 2013)

granpajohn said:


> Whenever I've done a timing belt job, the tensioner pulley gets replaced too. Only once was it bad; (and I mean bad).
> Must be auto shops with plenty of perfectly good, automotive quality, non-squeaking pulleys in their junk bin....free for the asking maybe?
> 
> Just an idea. (Scotty, don't let the smartasses get me.)


I've got yer back, Pap!  Good advice about the used tensioners....that being said, a trip to a local junkyard and some crafty welding in the shop could make a dandy set of clothesline pulleys!!


----------



## Mitch Newton (Aug 8, 2013)

fossil said:


> I suggest you get off of Hearth.com for a little while and try Google, Amazon, Grainger, Northern Tool, etc., etc., etc. Or maybe even leave the house and go to a hardware store.
> 
> ETA: Or hire a personal shopper.


 
I think the above comment was the inappropriate comment Jack, at least most of the responses were trying to help.


----------



## Jags (Aug 8, 2013)

I think we have hit the legal limit of clothes line discussion (it is an internet law).  Hopefully this has provoked a possible answer to the OP's question.

Closed.


----------

